

For a one person team, build a webapp or native mac app? - indecisive2011

Hi, I am a one person team looking to make a project management application. I am thinking of charging for this application when it's finished, but also providing a free version for it to get people's interest. I have been debating with myself on whether I should make it a webapp or native app on my mac... Given my circumstances, can anyone give out some suggestions? Thanks!
======
ares2012
Well, creating a web app will give you a larger addressable market and more
flexibility in adding features in the future. A downloadable app will let you
tap into the billing services offered by the Apple AppStore for Mac and use
the native features of the computer (including off-line functionality).

I would start by answering questions about what your application will do and
then choose the right platform for delivery:

1\. Will the application need to work offline?

2\. Will it be multi-user or single-user?

3\. How often will you update features?

In general, it's always better to build a web app than a native app.
Exceptions would be for products where network access is not guaranteed
(mobile phones), products that need features of the device (skype) or
something that is too complex to build a web based user interface (photoshop).

Hope that helps.

